# What are the most classy types?



## SunClef (May 7, 2013)

What do you think are the most well mannered or classy types??


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone can be classy, but if I had to pick one type whom I believe could be the classiest? I'd go with ISFJ's.

That's right. You're classy. :wink:







You're welcome.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

First thought says ESFJ for women, ISTJ for men.


----------



## Vannima (Feb 1, 2014)

SFJs I think.


----------



## Polemic (May 22, 2013)

Entps are the hallmark of class and refined sensibility, we exude nothing but the most tasteful of humor and never say anything inappropriate or offensive :sly:


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

ISxJs.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Classy and discriminating in taste-ENTJ's.

Classy but well mannered-ENFJ


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

I would go with ISFJ for usually being very polite and well put together.

On a slightly different note, it seems like ENTJ is the definition of "fancy shmancy" to me.


----------



## Polemic (May 22, 2013)

Entjs aren't classy to me so much as they tend to have money and enjoy nice things. It's a combination of resources and Se, but I think they're on about the same level as an entp in terms of appreciating nice things. I think their sense of humor and overall classiness is on par with entp . I'm not sure who is the most classy, when I think of classy it has more to do with upstanding behavior and character. I don't think any type has a lock on that, that's a totally individualistic factor outside of mbti. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

ENTJs and ISFJs seem to fit the bill.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I put the "ass" in "classy." *twerks violently*


----------



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

*tips fedora*


----------



## BrittanyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

My first thought was ISFJ because I'm one and I think I'm classy


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

As far as well-mannered I vote ISxJs.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Classy does not equal well mannered. If we go by cliche, the former is ENTP, the latter is IxFJ.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I actually think ESTP should be mentioned. Se-Fe will make them very socially conscious, and they will know how to make an impression on people. I also imagine them to be more wealth-concerned than most types, being that they desire the finest of pleasures (being Se-dom). Why are ESTPs so stereotypically charismatic? It's because they're exciting, but also possess a sophisticated air.

For that matter, ENFJ. I knew an ENFJ back at Primary School, who was loved by everyone. She knew exactly how to make others like her, and was well-known for her benevolence. She was especially interested in me (I was an obsessive LARP-er at the time, and was... quite odd), and getting to know me. I didn't realize it at the time, but when I look back, I am quite sure that she had obtained a scarily good grasp of how my mind worked.

I think SJs are probably well-mannered, but I don't think Si creates a desire for an especially "classy" image.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ENTP's for sho.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Redthir Jerdisheim said:


> I actually think ESTP should be mentioned. Se-Fe will make them very socially conscious, and they will know how to make an impression on people. I also imagine them to be more wealth-concerned than most types, being that they desire the finest of pleasures (being Se-dom). Why are ESTPs so stereotypically charismatic? It's because they're exciting, but also possess a sophisticated air.


Depends where you find me. I can be elegant when it's advantageous to me. But I prefer getting muddy. 

As for ISFJ... he can be refined. After he had a lot of training, he didn't come that way. I've had to teach him what to wear where, how to wear it, which alcohol goes in which glassware, full compliment of table manners, how to dance, social conventions etc... He has that rural French Canadian crossed with mid-west American way about him. He picked these things up quickly, not that I required it. For business purposes and when dealing with my mothers siblings and their families it certainly is helpful.


----------



## candiemerald (Jan 26, 2014)

Eh...I think each type is distinctly classy in its own way.


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone can be classy, regardless of type.


----------

